# Wie war eure Schleien-Saison?



## Fantastic Fishing (10. November 2018)

Ich arbeite gerade an Berichten über Schleien, währenddessen habe ich ein kleines Resümee für mich über den gesamten Verlauf der Saison bei den Ergebnissen gezogen. Dieses Jahr konnte ich ungefähr 150 Tincas fangen, wobei der größte Teil zwischen 40 Zentimeter und 60 Zentimeter lag.

Im Regelfall konnte ich die Fische an 5 verschiedenen Gewässern fangen, wobei die Baggerlöcher die größten Exemplare hervorbrachten, der Teich eher im Mittel des Schnitts lag. Sehr Erfolgreich war das Feedern, gefolgt vom Pickern. Mit der Pose war das aber auch nicht schlechter, nur seltener angewendet.

Topköder der Saison war definitiv ein Bündel aus Maden oder Pinkies. Wie waren eure Erlebnisse und die Saison auf Tincas?

https://www.16er-haken.de/schleie-fangen/


----------



## Andal (10. November 2018)

So wie eigentlich immer. Karpfenzeug in XS und Boilies....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. November 2018)

Bolies wollen bei mir einfach nicht laufen. An den 4 von 5 Gewässern wird nicht auf Karpfen geangelt, weil der Bestand nur sehr Dünn ist. Dort werden einfach keine Murmeln gekannt. Ich hab 5x meine Zeit damit verschwendet, jeweils 4 Stunden bis 6 Stunden eine Tinca mit den gekochten Murmeln zu überlister, aber vergebens. Stattdessen an selbiger Stelle auf Ansage mit klassischen Ködern eigentlich immer gefangen. 

Festblei eher nicht, aber ein Futterkorb am Seitenarm ist ja relativ ähnlich. Wobei ich nach wie vor schon länger vorhatte mal (endlich) mit fixierten Montagen zu fischen. Der Tag hat leider nur 24 Stunden.....


----------



## Andal (10. November 2018)

Da kommt dieser See sehr entgegen. Der Bestand ist erstens ausserordentlich und zweitens wird sehr intensiv auf Karpfen gefischt. Schleien gelten bei den Kollegen eigentlich als "Beifang" und werden so gut wie nicht entnommen. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der entnimmt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Da kommt dieser See sehr entgegen. Der Bestand ist erstens ausserordentlich und zweitens wird sehr intensiv auf Karpfen gefischt. Schleien gelten bei den Kollegen eigentlich als "Beifang" und werden so gut wie nicht entnommen. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der entnimmt.



Ich denke die Chance auf Karpfen ist dann nicht kleiner, was ja je nach Angler auch unerwünscht sein kann. Ich habe bei mir eher mit Brassen und besonders vielen garstigen Rotfedern zu kämpfen, ferner schwirren im großen Baggerloch noch Alande rum. Bei den Teichen sehe ich viele Rentner entnehmen, weil die Chancen auf eine Schleie recht hoch sind und man einfach nur warten muss. An den Seen sieht die Sache anders aus. Schlammiger Boden, große Distanzen, gute Spots müssen ermittelt werden, da schwirren die Kochpottangler aber drum rum, weil sie es nicht schaffen, etwas zu fangen. (keine Kritik an Entnahme, die Gewässer sind halt etwas schwerer und nicht so Stipper/Paniermehltauglich)

Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich auch nicht, ob überhaupt etwas Abseits der Raubfische noch entnommen wird.


----------



## Andal (10. November 2018)

Karpfen habe ich dabei sehr selten. Ich fische aber auch meistens extrem unter Land.

Die Fische fürs nächste Jahr schwimmen aber auch im Rhein. Da will ich mir die Barben vorknöpfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. November 2018)

Barbenangeln ist ja auch ne nette Angelegenheit. Ich saß vorgestern erst am Buhnenkopf, mit Blick in den Strom. Allerdings habe ich keine Rute dafür und es darf fraglich sein, ob bei uns überhaupt ein nennenswerter Bestand vorhanden ist. Im Rhein sieht das sicherlich etwas besser aus, wir sind hier im Land der Brassen.


----------



## nostradamus (10. November 2018)

hi,
wie bereits in einem anderen Thema erwähnt ist die Schleie mein absoluter lieblingsfisch! Ich habe selbst mein Wallerboot nach ihr benannt! 

Thema
meine größten schleien, konnte ich in meinem Teich erbeuten. Sie waren jenseits der 60cm und ich konnte sie etwas abseits des futterplatzes fangen. der beste köder war hierbei der wurm, gefolgt von einem dicken madenbündel! auf dem futterplatz selber konnte ich kaum schleien fangen.

An anderen gewässern konnte ich sehr gute erfolge mit katzenfutter erzielen.... .

mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> wie bereits in einem anderen Thema erwähnt ist die Schleie mein absoluter lieblingsfisch! Ich habe selbst mein Wallerboot nach ihr benannt!
> 
> Thema
> ...



Meine Erfahrungen bei Schleien verlaufen sich nicht anders wie bei anderen Fischarten. Sie stellen sich auf den Futterplatz, reagieren auf alles, sind Neugierig, mögen nur keine Unruhe. Oftmals fängt man eine aus dem Schwarm heraus und muss dann etwas warten bis zur Nummer 2. Das man aber nur Abseits des Futterplatzes fängt, ist schon ein Novum. 

Was machst du denn ins Futter rein? Scheibenkleister zum Abbinden?  (Scherz)


----------



## nostradamus (10. November 2018)

interessant! ansich fallen mir zwei Teiche/seen ein an denen ich schleien wirklich am platz fangen konnte. bei dem teich handelt es sich um einen vereinsteich von uns und bei dem see handelt es sich um einen mega guten Wallersee in italien. in beiden situationen konnte ich erst schleien direkt am platz fangen, wenn die bissfrequenz nachgelassen hat und entsprechend ruhe am platz war. danach konnte ich eineige schöne schleien fangen.... . 
ansonsten fange ich früher und acuh mehr schleien, wenn ich meine montage etwas neben dem futterplatz ablege...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. November 2018)

Schöne Schleie Fangen geht nur mur mit dem Heber.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. November 2018)

Gratuliere zu den Tincas.  Da ich noch nie gezielt auf Schleien geangelt habe, habe ich insgesamt noch keine 150 Stück gefangen. 

Ich ziehe den Hut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> interessant! ansich fallen mir zwei Teiche/seen ein an denen ich schleien wirklich am platz fangen konnte. bei dem teich handelt es sich um einen vereinsteich von uns und bei dem see handelt es sich um einen mega guten Wallersee in italien. in beiden situationen konnte ich erst schleien direkt am platz fangen, wenn die bissfrequenz nachgelassen hat und entsprechend ruhe am platz war. danach konnte ich eineige schöne schleien fangen.... .
> ansonsten fange ich früher und acuh mehr schleien, wenn ich meine montage etwas neben dem futterplatz ablege...



Ich habe sogar eine Taktik beim Stippen, um Rotfedern und Schleien quasi zu Schichten, daran störten sich die Tincas nicht. Ich habe mit wolkigem, nassen Futter, aber stark mit Partikeln gesetzt, gefüttert. Währen die Wolke die Rotfedern zum Schnappern an der Oberfläche halten, siehst du die schwarzen Schatten der Schleien sich kurz darunter schon über den Boden schieben. Sie warten auf die Partikel, welche die Rotfedern nicht erwischen. Nimmt man dann einen Waggler, mit einem schweren Blei zum fixen Absinken des Köders, kannst du quasi von 10 runterzählen und der Biss kommt immer.

Vor allem kurz vor, während und kurz nach der Laichzeit springen sie dir ja manchmal fast in den Kescher. Danach wird es aber immer weniger, wohlmöglich weil die Muscheln und Schnecken anfangen sich zu vermehren, mehr natürliche Nahrung vorhanden ist und die Schwärme sich wieder verkleinern.

Ich hab dieses "leg ne Rute Abseits" ab schon oft probiert, größere Fische habe ich mit dieser Variante noch nicht gefangen, allerdings Angle ich auch immer Aktiv und bin Facettenreich, vielleicht sind ja die vermutlich großen Fische dieses Jahr doch nur die kleinen Gewesen?


----------



## nostradamus (10. November 2018)

schreib mal was zu deinen gewässser, wo du deine erfahrungen gesammelt hast


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> schreib mal was zu deinen gewässser, wo du deine erfahrungen gesammelt hast



Alles Baggerlöcher von 10ha bis 25ha, 3 Teiche mit unterschiedlicher Struktur, insgesamt alles sehr unterschiedliche Gewässer, mit sehr hohem Druck oder eher extrem wilder Natur. Eigentlich alle Facetten und Einflüsse, die verschiedene Strategien ermöglichen, generell aber war immer nur eines wichtig:

Die richtige Platzwahl.


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2018)

schade! Hatte gedacht, das event. das Gewässer die erklärung liefert...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> schade! Hatte gedacht, das event. das Gewässer die erklärung liefert...



Eher nicht. Ich würde aber nichts ausschließen, manchmal gibt es Dinge in Gewässern, die man einfach nicht logisch erklären kann. In jedem Falle aber habe ich gelernt, das Schleien sich nicht von anderen Fischen großartig abheben. Es gibt nur eine einzige Sache, die anders ist.

Packt man eine Schleie auf den Bauch, kippt sie nicht um!  (habe ich als Blogger und tausenden Bildern aller Fischarten gelernt, nur bei Barben weiß ich das nicht)


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

fühlen sie sich immer noch so warm zart an ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> fühlen sie sich immer noch so warm zart an ?



Wat? Das hört sich schlüpfrig an!


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2018)

... mal shen wie er das ganze näher erklärt 
.... lach


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

nun ja  0 Uhr geht doch.


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2018)

lach


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> ... mal shen wie er das ganze näher erklärt
> .... lach


Weihnachten ist öfter


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2018)

da werden sich wirklich die lieben schleien freuen


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

tinka tinka 

gn8


----------



## Hering 58 (11. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> So wie eigentlich immer. Karpfenzeug in XS und Boilies....


Petri zur Schleie,super Foto.


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2018)

hi
also sagst du, dass du ähnlich deine big schleien gefangen hast?

danke
mario


----------



## Semmelmehl (11. November 2018)

Ich hätte einige schöne Schleien. Der Größte hätte 42 cm, Biss gegen 23 Uhr.

Alle Schleien im selben See und alle auf Mais.

Grüße


----------



## Andal (11. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi
> also sagst du, dass du ähnlich deine big schleien gefangen hast?
> 
> danke
> mario


Ja, es hat sich über das Karpfenfischen so ergeben. Allerdings ist es da an unserem See absolut üblich, weiß Gott wie weit zu werfen, sehr, sehr mordern eben und das ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding.

Also das Wurfgewicht der kompletten Ausrüstung strikt halbiert. Keine 4er Haken mehr, sondern 10er und entsprechend feine auch nur noch max. 2 oz. Bleie, 10 lbs. Vorfächer, ein paar Zentimeter länger, die Murmeln nur noch 12-14 mm, plus einen 10 mm Popup, oder Pellets plus Popup. Alles ufernah zwischen dem Kraut präsentiert und per PVA mit Boilieschrot, kleinen Pellets und Mini-Boilies zugefüttert. Manchmal auch noch per Zwille mit Frolic.

Das alles gab in den letzten Jahren, an diesem See(!), prachtvolle Schleien, keine unter 50 cm. Aber auch Brassen mit teilweise Ü70 cm. Allerdings ist das auch eine vergleichsweise "langweilige Fallenstellerei". Aber wenn man pro Sitzung eine Woche am See verbringt, geht das schon mal. Die kürzeren Ansitze sindmit den klassischen Methoden auf jeden Fall anregender. An dem See aber nicht so erfolgreich.


----------



## bw1 (11. November 2018)

Interessantes Thema. Ob (Mini-)Boilies funktionieren, ist wirklich ganz stark gewässerabhängig. Gleiches gilt für Mais (Weizen ist meist besser). An manchen Gewässern, wo viel von Karpfenanglern gefüttert wird, klappt das hervorragend, an anderen überhaupt nicht. Dies gilt vor allem für Gewässer, in denen tierischer Kleinkram wie Zuckmückenlarven den Großteil der Nahrung ausmachen. Dort sind Maden unschlagbar.

Bei Festbleimontagen haben sich bei mir auf Schleien sehr kurze Vorfächer als vorteilhaft erwiesen. Kurz heißt bei Miniboilies maximal 15 cm, bei Maden (die ich generell deutlich lieber benutze, sofern es der sonstige Fischbestand zulässt) sind 10 cm Vorfachlänge (monofil 0,16er bis 0,20er je nach Örtlichkeit) schon die Obergrenze. Dies besonders dort, wo man auf einem Futterteppich fischt und die Schleien mit minimaler Bewegung quasi auf der Stelle fressen.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2018)

Maden und Würmer kann man zum Beispiel an unserem See vollkommen vergessen, seit irgend ein Blödel die Grundeln eingeschleppt hat. Da sind selbst Boilies immer leicht angenagt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

bw1 schrieb:


> mit minimaler Bewegung quasi auf der Stelle fressen.



Das hätte ich gerne weiter Ausgeführt!


----------



## Andal (11. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne weiter Ausgeführt!


Meine Erfahrung: Schleien sind zwar sehr schreckhaft, aber ungemein neugierig und mindestens so gründlich beim Abräumen des Futterplatzes.

D.h. man kann durchaus mit positiven Auswirkungen sehr rustikal anfüttern. Die Schleien fliehen dann zwar radikal, sind aber auch sehr fix wieder auf dem Platz und wenn es schmeckt, dann räumen sie auch den letzten Krümel ab. Gute Voraussetzungen!


----------



## bw1 (11. November 2018)

@FF:
Ganz einfach (und gilt im Prinzip genauso fürs Karpfenangeln): wenn man z.B. direkt auf einem konzentrierten Hanfteppich angelt, stehen die Fische beim Fressen quasi im Saugmodus auf der Stelle. Längere Vorfächer funktionieren dann schlecht, da die Fische zu viel Spielraum haben und den Köder ausspucken, bevor der Selbsthakeffekt greift. Im Extremfall ist das Futter weg, der Hakenköder aber noch da, ohne dass man überhaupt eine Bissanzeige hatte (bei Festbleimontagen). Angelt man dagegen auf einem eher lockeren Futterplatz (z.B. nur Boilies, grob gestreut), suchen die Fische aktiv den Grund ab und bewegen sich dabei deutlich mehr. Dann sollten die Vorfächer länger sein. Ist im Prinzip ähnlich wie bei der Wassertemperatur: bei sehr kaltem Wasser, wenn die Fische im Energiesparmodus und entsprechend langsam sind, haben kurze Vorfächer auch Vorteile.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2018)

Wirklich ein sehr interessanter Thread, vielen Dank dafür. Kann leider nichts beitragen, aber hier bahnt sich ja bereits ein vademecum für die nächste Saison an. Mal eine Frage an die regelmäßigen Schleienfänger, kann man was über die Beisszeiten bzw. Phasen sagen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wirklich ein sehr interessanter Thread, vielen Dank dafür. Kann leider nichts beitragen, aber hier bahnt sich ja bereits ein vademecum für die nächste Saison an. Mal eine Frage an die regelmäßigen Schleienfänger, kann man was über die Beisszeiten bzw. Phasen sagen?



Es gibt keine festen Beißphasen oder Regeln, weil ein Fisch immer dann frisst, wenn er das Bedürfnis danach hat. Darüber hinaus bedienen sich Angler einer einfachen Logik: Du musst immer davon ausgehen, einem satten Fisch die Kirsche auf der Sahne zu präsentieren, um ihn zum Desert zu überzeugen. Bei Schleien habe ich über die Laichzeit festgestellt, das du durchweg Angeln kannst, weil der Fisch einfach durch seine wesentlich erhöhten Aktivitäten enorme Strecken und Kampagnen zur Nahrungsbeschaffung auf sich nimmt. Sie schwimmen und fressen mehr, vor allem auch alles, was zur Verfügung steht. Meiner Meinung nach sind diese aufgesetzten, strikten Rahmen (Jahreszeit, Fresszeit, bevorzugter Köder) Mythen aus den Federn diverser Autoren, mehr aber auch nicht.

Du hast von April bis Anfang Oktober einfach die besten Chancen, danach werden Schleien gefühlt extrem passiv.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2018)

Die meisten Schleien sind, ungelogen, zur Zubereitung des Frühstücks zu verzeichnen. Also morgens, bevor es so richtig hell&grell wird.

Nachtrag: Ich spreche aber auch nur von den Gravel Pit Schleien!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

bw1 schrieb:


> @FF:
> Ganz einfach (und gilt im Prinzip genauso fürs Karpfenangeln): wenn man z.B. direkt auf einem konzentrierten Hanfteppich angelt, stehen die Fische beim Fressen quasi im Saugmodus auf der Stelle. Längere Vorfächer funktionieren dann schlecht, da die Fische zu viel Spielraum haben und den Köder ausspucken, bevor der Selbsthakeffekt greift. Im Extremfall ist das Futter weg, der Hakenköder aber noch da, ohne dass man überhaupt eine Bissanzeige hatte (bei Festbleimontagen). Angelt man dagegen auf einem eher lockeren Futterplatz (z.B. nur Boilies, grob gestreut), suchen die Fische aktiv den Grund ab und bewegen sich dabei deutlich mehr. Dann sollten die Vorfächer länger sein. Ist im Prinzip ähnlich wie bei der Wassertemperatur: bei sehr kaltem Wasser, wenn die Fische im Energiesparmodus und entsprechend langsam sind, haben kurze Vorfächer auch Vorteile.



Vorfachlängen sind für mich ein rein technischer Aspekt, welcher mit dem Fisch oder dem Futterplatz überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Fakt ist: Umso zentraler ein Futterplatz ist, desto wilder werden die Fische. Da wird gerüppelt, geschoben, gegängelt und sehr aggressiv gewerkelt, was zur Folge jede Menge Fehlbisse und Schnurschwimmer hat. Das sind dann idr. keine Fehlbisse im klassischen Sinne, sondern schlicht das Produkt einer zu zentralisierten Taktik. Oft verprellt man sich einen Schwarm nur dadurch, weil die Ruhe fehlt und umgehend andere Fischarten auf das rege Treiben aufmerksam werden. Nicht selten mischen sich dann Karpfen, Brassen, Alande oder viele kleine Rotfedern unter den Platz, was Schleien oftmals zum Rückzug bewegt. (weicher Boden bildet dann auch Wolken wegen der Bewegung)

Die Länge der Vorfächer entscheidet sich bei mir nur, wie viel Spielraum ich einem Fisch geben will und muss. Beißen sie Spitzer, weil der Köder nicht geheuerlich ist, kann eine Folge sein, das viel Getestet und gekostet wird, dann steht der Fisch definitiv auf der Stelle und nimmt das Objekt der Begierde zwischen die Backen, was bei alternativen Ködern oder in wilden Gewässern oft der Fall ist. Das Vorfach wird bei mir dann automatisch kürzer und nicht länger, weil ich diesen Biss sofort parieren will. Feste Seitenarmmontagen beim Feedern oder knapp abgelegte Vorfächer bei der Pose. Ist der Fisch richtig aggressiv, zieht voll durch, gebe ich mehr Spielraum, um das volle Einsaugen zu unterstützen. Die Stange geht dann ordentlich krumm und mir unterläuft nicht der Fehler, zu Früh anzuschlagen.

Das Fische gemütlich über den Boden saugen konnte ich jedenfalls bisher noch nicht beobachten, weil der Kampf um Nahrung dann doch zu groß ist.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2018)

Hm, hm, schwierig, schwierig,

einerseits:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt keine festen Beißphasen oder Regeln, weil ein Fisch immer dann frisst, wenn er das Bedürfnis danach hat.



aber andererseits:


Andal schrieb:


> Die meisten Schleien sind, ungelogen, zur Zubereitung des Frühstücks zu verzeichnen.



wobei leider der frühe Morgen anglerisch eine Zeit ist, die für mich schwerer zu erreichen ist als die dunkle Seite des Mondes.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

Warum sollte ein Fisch nur Morgens und Abends fressen? Diese Frage musst du dir zwingend stellen. All meine Fänge entspringen Instant-Sessions einer Dauer von 4h meistens über den Nachmittag bis kurz vor Abend, wegen dem Hund. Ich Angle also genau entgegen der läufigen Meinung. (ohne Vorfüttern)

Wie schätzt du meine Fänge ein? Zufall?


----------



## Andal (11. November 2018)

Ich kann und werde zu den Fängen anderer gar nix sagen. Ich gebe nur das wieder, was ich bei meinen Fischen bemerkt habe. O.k.!?


----------



## bw1 (11. November 2018)

Was die Beißzeiten angeht: zumindest an meinen Gewässern vorzugsweise sehr frühe Morgenstunden bis Vormittag. Frühstückszeit liegt also in der Tat mitten drin. Abenddämmerung wird dann auch wieder interessant, aber der Morgen ist üblicherweise die klare Topzeit.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> All meine Fänge entspringen Instant-Sessions einer Dauer von 4h meistens über den Nachmittag bis kurz vor Abend,
> 
> Wie schätzt du meine Fänge ein? Zufall?



Hoppla, keineswegs- hab ich den Eindruck vermittelt? Es ist ja begrüßenswert, das man gute Schleienfänge auch später am Tag machen kann, sehr interessant.


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. November 2018)

Früh am Morgen, spät am Abend.
Alte und richtige Anglerregel.
Aber: Speziell bei Schleien habe ich beobachtet, daß es ruhig auch Nachmittag oder etwas später am Morgen sein darf.
Die Stellenwahl ist bei Schleien besonders wichtig:
Finde das Grünzeug, dann findest Du die Grünen.
Anfüttern kann Erfolg bringen, ist aber oft schwer, weil es dominante Fische wie Karpfen oder Brachsen anzieht.
Bei meinen Gewässern war es auch kaum möglich, die Schleie auf Getreide, Pellets, Boilies oder sonstiges zu bringen.
Naturköder wie Wurm und Made waren klar besser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla, keineswegs- hab ich den Eindruck vermittelt? Es ist ja begrüßenswert, das man gute Schleienfänge auch später am Tag machen kann, sehr interessant.



Mir ging es nur darum, einen Gedankengang anzuregen. Wir alle kennen die Bauernregeln für den Fang von Fischen. Der frühe Vogel, der anders Angelnde, der Klevere, etc. etc....

Nimmt man mal diese strikten Baukästen aus dem Rennen und bewertet schlichte Fakten, stellt man fest, das es einfach keinen Rahmen gibt. Meine Gedanken zu den Schleien sind da ganz einfach:


Sie haben ab einer gewissen Größe oft keine natürlichen Feinde
Sie Laichen frühzeitig bis Spät in den August (Portionslaicher)

Sie müssen sich im Bezug auf Konkurrenz gegen Karpfen, Brassen, Karauschen, Giebeln durchsetzen
Sie bilden größere Schwärme während der Laichzeit, viele unterschiedlich große Exemplare schließen sich zusammen
Die lange, intensive Laichzeit verlangt kontinuierlicher Nahrungsaufnahme, dabei steigt der Druck alleine schon Aufgrund der Schwarmgröße zum Fressen an, dazu kombiniert müssen sich schneller als die Karpfen sein, welche rein Größentechnisch Futterplätze vereinnahmen. Brassen weiden auf den selben Stellen und stellen ebenso eine direkte Konkurrenz dar. Während alle anderen Weißfischarten obendrein innerhalb einer Phase laichen, müssen Schleien wiederum den Pegel auf lange Sicht obenhalten. Dazu steigt der Kampf um Nahrung innerhalb einer Gruppe.

Diesen Luxus, sich die Fresszeiten aussuchen, haben sie schlicht in meinen Augen nicht für zumindest 1/3 des Jahres. Da muss jederzeit gefressen werden. Obendrauf sind natürliche Feinde eher weniger ein Faktor, es kann argloser agiert werden. Der Kormoran könnten die Zeiten definitiv in die Dämmerung treiben, das ist Zumindest bei Rotaugen stark der Fall.

Ich greife da einfach auf meine Erfahrung zurück, deswegen auch der Verweis, ohne Vorzufüttern, weil ich die Fische gezielt bespiele und fange. Füttere ich Wochenlang und setze ich mich immer morgens hin, dürfte sich so ein Bild erzeugen, nimmt man aber Quer Beet alle Zeiten durch und stellt fest, das sich kein Muster bei den Zeiten festellen lässt, bleibt mir halt keine greifende Phrase aus Lehrbüchern hängen. Ein Zander ist für mich Beispielsweise eher ein Nachtfisch, auch wenn man ihn bisweilen am Tag fängt, genauso wie der Aal eher in der Nacht zu erwarten ist. Bei Hechten punktet der Tag, bei Schleien sehe ich diese Tendenz ebenso, obgleich ich auch vermute, das gerade während der Laichzeit die Fische einfach 24/7 zu fangen wären.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2018)

Darum schreibe ich doch... "meine" Gravel Pit Tenches (--> Jim Gibbinson...). Kaum eine Fischart zeigt, abhängig vom Gewässer, so unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen!


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Kaum eine Fischart zeigt, abhängig vom Gewässer, so unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen!



Dazu passt ja auch die sehr breite Palette an "besten" Ködern/Geschmacksrichtungen: Vermutlich sind diese jeweils ebenfalls Gewässerabhängig


----------



## Andal (11. November 2018)

Am gravierendsten ist sicher der Unterschied zwischen den Baggerseeschleien und jenen  aus den krautreichen Kleingewässern.


----------



## Timbo78 (12. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Fische fürs nächste Jahr schwimmen aber auch im Rhein. Da will ich mir die Barben vorknöpfen.



Auch einer meiner Zielfische für das nächste Jahr. Aber wie ist es eigentlich mit Schleien im Rhein, sind die auch im Strom oder nur in den Altarmen zu finden?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. November 2018)

In Strom wird es schwierig bis unmöglich, würde ich nie gezielt drauf angeln...


----------



## Andal (12. November 2018)

Durchaus möglich, dass zwischen Mainz und Bonn eine schwimmt, nur wo!?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> In Strom wird es schwierig bis unmöglich, würde ich nie gezielt drauf angeln...



Also bei uns gelangen die Schleien Regelmäßig über kleine Flüsschen in die Elbe. Ich glaube aber, das die Tincas wahrscheinlich umgehend sich in Seitenarme verziehen. Ich hab zwar schon lesen dürfen, wie jemand im Rhein eine Schleie fing, das ist wohl aber der 6er im Lotto.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also bei uns gelangen die Schleien Regelmäßig über kleine Flüsschen in die Elbe. Ich glaube aber, das die Tincas wahrscheinlich umgehend sich in Seitenarme verziehen. Ich hab zwar schon lesen dürfen, wie jemand im Rhein eine Schleie fing, das ist wohl aber der 6er im Lotto.



Das meine ich aber auch...Ich glaube, dass es aber mehr sechser im Lotto gibt ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das meine ich aber auch...Ich glaube, dass es aber mehr sechser im Lotto gibt ...



Die Chance hast du immer. Bei uns hat mal jemand eine Meerforelle kurz vor dem Hafeneinlauf gefangen, das passiert auch nur alle 100 Jahre wahrscheinlich. Ausschließen kannst du beim Angeln nichts. Es gibt einfach keine festen Spielregeln, wir arbeiten immer im Kreis auf der Suche nach neuer Erkenntnis. Jedes Jahr ist alles anders, deswegen macht es ja auch so unheimlich viel Spaß!


----------



## Timbo78 (12. November 2018)

Besten Dank, dann also Strom für andere Fische und Tinca eher Altarm oder Stillgewässer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. November 2018)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Besten Dank, dann also Strom für andere Fische und Tinca eher Altarm oder Stillgewässer.



Definitiv, Schleien sind an sich reine Stillwasserfische. An kleinen bis mittleren Flüssen mit etwas Strömung könntest du auch Erfolg haben, aber Elbe, Rhein und Donau sind keine wirklichen Gewässer für einen gezielten Ansitz auf Schleien. Das wäre ähnlich einem Versuch Barben im Baggerloch zu fangen.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2018)

Ich habe im Rhein in 10 Jahren genau einen einzigen Karpfenfang beobachten können. Dabei ist der Karpfen deutlichst stromliebender, als es eine Schleie ist. Es dürfte häufiger geschehen, dass man beim Angeln vom Blitz getroffen wird.


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Dieses Jahr konnte ich ungefähr 150 Tincas fangen, wobei der größte Teil zwischen 40 Zentimeter und 60 Zentimeter lag.



Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen. 

Das wäre vor 30 Jahren bei uns hier auch kein Problem gewesen, da konnte man an einem guten Vormittag noch bis zu 10/15 Stück dieser Größenordnung fangen.

Mittlerweile beträgt das gesamte Jahresfangergebnis von 22.000 Rutentagen auf ca. 300 ha Gewässerfläche noch ca. 150 Stück. Also das, was du ganz alleine schon fängst.

Deshalb nehme ich jetzt ziemlich weite Anfahrten auf mich, um noch gute Fänge zu machen.

Im Frühjahr lief es bei mir noch gut, im Sommer hab ich dann Hitzepause gemacht. Spätsommer/Herbst war dann nicht mehr viel los bei mir. Historisch niedrige Wasserstände haben die Sache da sicher nicht einfach gemacht.

Letztes Jahr war ich jedenfalls erfolgreicher.



> Nimmt man mal diese strikten Baukästen aus dem Rennen und bewertet schlichte Fakten, stellt man fest, das es einfach keinen Rahmen gibt.



Sehe ich ähnlich.  Hängt i.d.R. vom Gewässer und der Experimentierfreudigkeit des Anglers ab.

Jedes Frühjahr kann man in diversen Zeitschriften Artikel übers Schleienangeln lesen. Die sind über die letzten Jahrzehnte ziemlich austauschbar geblieben. Immer ziemlich ähnliche Tipps und Regeln. Wahrscheinlich alle von der gleichen Quelle inspiriert oder aus englischen Urtexten übersetzt.

Kann an manchen Gewässern funktionieren, aber an anderen Gewässern wieder ganz anders laufen. Und auch nicht jeder Tag ist gleich. Manchmal ist heute flop, was gestern noch top war.

Das ist ja auch das Spannende am Angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich könnte die Zahl wohl verdoppeln, wenn ich es drauf Anlege, der Sommer hat mir aber ebenfalls einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und zwischenweg stellte ich auch gerne anderen Fischen nach. Mit Sicherheit kann ich um den Schleienbestand nicht meckern, allerdings hatte ich auch einige Monate gebraucht, um mich richtig an den jeweiligen Gewässern heran zu arbeiten. Irgendwann hatte ich dann eine Taktik entwickelt, die wirklich Produktiv speziell auf Schleien war.

Der Vorteil bei uns ist auch, das nicht so Massiv besetzt wird, schon gar nicht Karpfen. Das ist in meinen Augen einer der Hauptgründe. Dafür macht die Elbe auch zuviel Kaputt/Unberechenbar.




fishhawk schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.  Hängt i.d.R. vom Gewässer und der Experimentierfreudigkeit des Anglers ab.



Ich glaube einfach, das viele Angler zu limitiert sind. Im Zusammenhang auf große Friedfische lese ich nur noch Zelten, Vorfüttern, Aussitzen. Dieses Vorfüttern über Tage stellt halt auch alle anderen Fischarten auf den Platz und Gegenüber großen Brassen und Karpfen haben die Tincas gerne das Nachsehen und Meiden diese Plätze. Darüber hinaus lernst du auch nichts über das Verhalten der Fische, weil es im endeffekt Strategisch das oft belächelte "Sit n Shit, Food and Loot" ist, was wenig Mehrwert für den Angler darstellt.

Meine Erfolge bei Schleien sind in meinen Augen schon deswegen so gut, weil ich stets versuche Situativ zu agieren, nie auf lange Sicht. Beim Schleienangeln steckt mir einfach zuviel Karpfenangeln drin, was in meinen Augen einfach nicht funktioniert, wenn die Gewässer viele Beifänge produzieren. Wir stecken aber in diesem Zeitalter, weshalb viel Wissenswertes auch nicht Präsentiert wird. Man kugelt sich ja derweilen schon, wenn auf FB erläutert wird, wie man Tincas fängt:

"Einen Platz 7 Tage vorfüttern, eine Festbleimontage auslegen und dann Warten." Ist immer wieder zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Jedes Frühjahr kann man in diversen Zeitschriften Artikel übers Schleienangeln lesen. Die sind über die letzten Jahrzehnte ziemlich austauschbar geblieben. Immer ziemlich ähnliche Tipps und Regeln. Wahrscheinlich alle von der gleichen Quelle inspiriert oder aus englischen Urtexten übersetzt.


Da unterstelle ich aber ganz dreist, dass zu solchen Saisonartikeln gar nicht so selten das Büro nicht mehr verlassen wird!


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2018)

Hallo,




Andal schrieb:


> Da unterstelle ich aber ganz dreist, dass zu solchen Saisonartikeln gar nicht so selten das Büro nicht mehr verlassen wird!



Wird dann auf Neudeutsch wohl "Desktop Research" genannt. 


@FF



> allerdings hatte ich auch einige Monate gebraucht, um mich richtig an den jeweiligen Gewässern heran zu arbeiten



Deshalb lese ich deine Beiträge auch sehr gerne, weil es eben nicht "08/15 , so wird das gemacht"  ist.




> Dieses Vorfüttern über Tage stellt halt auch alle anderen Fischarten auf den Platz



An vielen Gewässern dazu auch noch Scharen an Reiherenten, Blässhühnern etc. .  

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz ist m.E. wesentlich wichtiger als Vorfüttern.

Dann auch noch den richtigen Köder mit der passenden Technik zu präsentieren wäre dann die hohe Kunst.

Gelingt mir leider nicht immer. Die grünen Schönheiten können oft richtig zickig sein.

Und da ich z.B. grundsätzlich keine Lebendköder wie Maden, Würmer etc. verwende,  bin ich da auch noch etwas limitiert.

Ich muss aber auch nicht immer erfolgreich sein, um das Angeln zu genießen. Da strebe ich nicht nach Perfektion und große Stückzahlen sind  auch nicht mehr mein Ding.

Wenn ich mal ne gewisse Zeit erfolglos war,  freut mich ein  guter Fisch dann umso mehr. 

I


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2018)

die schleie werde ich mir nächstes jahr mal wieder etwas intensiver vorknöpfen.
habe hier ein paar "neue" moorkuhlen entdeckt, in denen ich diese saison bei aalansitzen einige ordentliche tincas als beifang verzeichnen konnte.
da ich fast ausschließlich von sonnenuntergang bis -aufgang unterwegs bin, würde ich Andal bestätigen, alle schleien bissen kurz vor/während dem ersten büchsenlicht.
wurm ist dort noch möglich, weder grundeln, zwergwelse, oder miniweißfische sind zu befürchten, noch nicht.
werde vermutlich aal u schleie kombinieren, verzichte dann gegen morgengrauen auf fischstückchen beim anfüttern, sondern nehme dann nur paniermehl und wurm, ggf. noch was süßes dazu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. November 2018)

Fishhawk schrieb:


> @FF
> 
> 
> 
> Deshalb lese ich deine Beiträge auch sehr gerne, weil es eben nicht "08/15 , so wird das gemacht"  ist.



Ich brauche sehr lange für Veröffentlichungen, weil ich alles erst Gegenprüfe, nirgends abschreibe und immer versuche zu lernen, wie es wirklich um eine Fischart bestimmt ist (in Ansätzen, um Methoden und Taktiken zu verwenden). Was mir nämlich auf den Sack geht, sind diese Klone von Artikeln im WWW, wo wirklich alle Autoren von einer Quelle abgeschrieben haben. Keine Facetten, Vor oder Nachteile, nichts zwischen Schwarz und Weiß. Bei den Themen zu Schleien wird es ja manchmal schon 'Abenteuerlich. Von der besonderen List wird geschrieben, dem scheuen Morgenfisch. Berichte zum Stippen, Schleienfeedern, freier Leine oder Pickern gibt es bisweilen nicht. Gut, da müsste man auch mal Angeln gehen und nicht Copy/Pasten. 

Ich stehe ja vor diesem Dilemma auch immer, wegen Recherchen, wie es um Keywords für Google steht. Bei bestimmten Themen findest du entweder nichts oder alle schreiben das Gleiche. Deswegen hatte ich damals im Übrigen auch die Idee einen eigenen Blog zu kreieren. Direkt von einem Angler, direkt vom Wasser. Also vielen Dank für die Blumen!




Fishhawk schrieb:


> An vielen Gewässern dazu auch noch Scharen an Reiherenten, Blässhühnern etc. .
> 
> Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz ist m.E. wesentlich wichtiger als Vorfüttern.
> 
> ...



Das Vorfüttern kommt bei mir nicht ins Haus, weil ich versuche zu lernen. Per se habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn andere Angler es machen, weil auch die Zeit ein Faktor ist und man dann einfach auch mal Erfolg haben möchte. Du kannst aber einfach nichts lernen, wie Fische sich verhalten, weil die Konstante Futterplatz auf Dauer diese Lernkurve vernichtet. Da kannst du auch richtig schlecht deinen Kram abladen, nach 2 Wochen fängst du dort etwas. Alle Weitergaben dieser Erfahrungen resultierend aus solcher Angelei sind dann einfach falsch. Du könntest nicht mal verstehen, wann sich welche Fischarten wo aufhalten, weil sich alles in diesem Bereich versammelt. Das ist ähnlich einem Bahnhof in Frankfurt und Betäubungsmitteln. Leg das Zeug eine Woche auf die Treppe ab.......

Was den Erfolg auf Gewicht oder Größe angeht ist mir Beispielsweise im Regelfall auch Pups Egal, sofern ich nicht gerade Vergleiche führe oder Illustrationen/Bilder fertigen muss. Ich hatte dieses und letztes Jahr auch ganz schön geblutet und kam nicht an die Fische, die ich haben wollte. Ich beiße mich dann solange in das Thema, bis ich Ergebnisse erziele, die Vorzeigbar sind.

Was ich unheimlich Liebe ist einfach das Selektieren der Fischarten an einem Gewässer, um sie Punktgenau zu Fangen. Das ist etwas, was für mich die wahre Hürde des Friedfischangels ist. Wo finde ich die großen Brassen? Die Skimmer? Wie kriege ich die Schleien selektiert, welche Standplätze haben sie? Wie kriege ich die Rotfedern auf Frequenz, wie kann ich die Größen variieren? Welche Auswirkungen haben unterschieldiche Methoden oder Futter?

Sich hinzusetzen und abzuräumen ist in Zeiten der Commercials keine Kunst mehr. Eine Woche England am Karpfenpuff reicht für Glanz und Gloria. Sich aber mit den Gewässern und den Eigenheiten von Fischen auszukennen, das ist in meinen Augen die wahre Kunst.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2018)

> Sich aber mit den Gewässern und den Eigenheiten von Fischen auszukennen, das ist in meinen Augen die wahre Kunst.


das kann ja zum teil auch sehr langwierig sein. 
das machst du am anfang deines anglerlebens auch nicht, schon gar nicht so geflissentlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. November 2018)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> das kann ja zum teil auch sehr langwierig sein.
> das machst du am anfang deines anglerlebens auch nicht, schon gar nicht so geflissentlich.



Das würde ich auch niemandem Zumuten wollen. 

Ich glaube, das solche Erfahrungen auch nur aufgebaut werden können, wenn man sich innerhalb der Angelei auf einen kleinen Rahmen reduziert. Ich gehe nur Friedfischangeln, da kommt ja irgendwann eine Erkenntnis nach der Anderen und man denkt immer wieder um, erstellt neue Thesen und Prüft. Ein Anfänger hat ganz andere Hürden, ein Allrounder nicht die Zeit. Der Schaut nicht ins Detail, der Versucht alles mal zu Fangen auf jeder erdenkliche Art. Ist wie im Fußball, ein spezialisierter Messi und ein kompakter Cristano Ronaldo. Beide sind sicherlich auf ihrem Gebiet gute Spieler, haben aber andere Skills.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. November 2018)

So sieht das bei mir beispielsweise aus, wenn ich Schleien Feedern gehe. Da kommen nur noch tote Maden dazu, dann ist der Zauber schon vorbei. Wichtig ist halt, möglichst ordentliche Kost anzubieten und nicht zu Geizen. Staub füttern zieht nicht, selektive Köder gibt es nicht und weil Schleien verdammt fixiert auf natürliche Nahrung sein können, kommt man um Hanf beispielsweise an Gewässern mit Schnecken nicht vorbei. Weizen ist Klasse, aber arg Selektiv. Oft große Exemplare, aber weniger Kontakte. Würmer zum Beispiel mag ich überhaupt nicht, weil sie gefüttert erstens richtig Teuer werden, zweitens kommen schnell Barsche an den Platz.

Maden als Bündel sind für mich beispielsweise der beste Köder, während Boilies und Pellets für mich keinerlei Berechtigung haben, wenn es am Naturgewässer ohne Karpfenbestand zur Sache geht. In jedem Falle muss man einfach einen Futterplatz selektiv ohne Attraktion auf andere Weißfische aufbauen, dann stehen die Chancen am Besten.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2018)

naja, liegt aber auch mit sicherheit daran, ich schweife ab, daß die meisten "heute", also so wie ich das überblicke, seit ca. 15-20 jahren direkt mit raubfisch anfangen.
"früher" gab's da erst mal die stippe, hauptsache fangen und das viel.
raubfisch war uninteressant, ebenso karpfen, zu wenig action.
heute warte ich teilweise länger auf ein ü30 rotauge als mein vater früher auf einen hecht.

aber, worauf ich hinaus wollte, man hatte die basics drauf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. November 2018)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> naja, liegt aber auch mit sicherheit daran, ich schweife ab, daß die meisten "heute", also so wie ich das überblicke, seit ca. 15-20 jahren direkt mit raubfisch anfangen.
> "früher" gab's da erst mal die stippe, hauptsache fangen und das viel.
> raubfisch war uninteressant, ebenso karpfen, zu wenig action.
> heute warte ich teilweise länger auf ein ü30 rotauge als mein vater früher auf einen hecht.
> ...



Ich beschäftige mich ja auch viel mit Google, wegen den Suchergebnissen. Die Anzahl an Berichten und Wissen über das normale Angeln, Köder, Mehle, Posen(angeln) und vieles weitere verschwindet im besonderen Maße. Gäbe es keine Bücher alter Ikonen, das Friedfischangeln müsste fast neu Erfunden werden. Beim Stippen ist das ganz besonders dramatisch, da ist überhaupt nichts mehr vorhanden. Der Markt geht da mehr und mehr in Deutschland aufs Wettkampfangeln mit verkürzten Ruten, was aber keine Relevanz für die restlichen 95% der Angler hat. Der meiste Kram aus dem Bereich der Friedfische ist auch nur noch Wettkampf, was für normale Menschen wiederum nicht reproduzierbar, sinnhaftig oder nachzuvollziehen ist. Das ist wirklich alles komisch.

Was die Größen der Fische angeht bin ich noch am Lernen "hier", weil erst letztes Jahr September umgezogen, aber die Rotaugenbestände sind katastrophal. Ich hatte jetzt mal einen Volltreffer an der Buhne, mit wirklichen tollen Exemplaren, das wars aber auch auf lange Sicht. Ich hab es immer wieder Versucht und wirklich, ich bin bis heute dran gescheitert.....


----------



## Andal (13. November 2018)

Rotaugen sind eh schwer auf dem Rückzug - ich weiß nicht warum. Meine letzten wirklich nennenswerten Fänge, was die Stückgrößen angeht, sind wneigstens 12 Jahre alt. Damals konnte man sie am Chiemsee noch wirklich gut fangen. Allerdings auch nur zu sehr speziellen Zeiten an bestimmten Orten.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2018)

das geht hier im norden noch ganz gut mit freund rutilus, aber an meinem ehemaligen hausgewässer, der sieg, ist er mittlerweile ein exot. dafür sind die döbel wieder ordentlich im kommen, aber das wird jetzt zu sehr ot.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. November 2018)

War absolut Klasse. Es gab genau 0 Fische. Ein Schleiengewässer habe ich dieses Jahr nicht besucht, das andere Gewässer, wo ich Köfis stippe und nebenbei für Schleie auslege wurde dieses Jahr nicht mit Schleie besetzt. Da hält sich auch nichts, da Kleingewässer (Teich) wo alles bis zum Herbst rausgeholt wird....und wenn doch mal nicht, dann erledigt das der Kormoran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. November 2018)

D1985 schrieb:


> War absolut Klasse. Es gab genau 0 Fische. Ein Schleiengewässer habe ich dieses Jahr nicht besucht, das andere Gewässer, wo ich Köfis stippe und nebenbei für Schleie auslege wurde dieses Jahr nicht mit Schleie besetzt. Da hält sich auch nichts, da Kleingewässer (Teich) wo alles bis zum Herbst rausgeholt wird....und wenn doch mal nicht, dann erledigt das der Kormoran.



Teiche sind dahingehend echt miserabel, ohne Besatz werden diese echt planiert......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. November 2018)

Ja, merkt man halt sehr deutlich, ob besetzt wurde oder nicht. Letztes Jahr gabs am selben Teich Tage, wo ich dann in kurzer Zeit 7-8 Schleien fing (gingen überwiegend zurück) und dieses Jahr halt gar nichts


----------



## saratoga (14. November 2018)

Da, wo ich in der Regel angle, sind Schleien selten. Habe im Jahr gerade mal zwei als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln erwischt. Beide knappe 40cm und auf Maden. Soviel Schleie gab es dort bei mir noch nie im Jahr. Habe da auch nichts von anderen Schleienfängen gehört.


----------

